# Haynes Publishes new Book on urQuattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Perhaps prepared to capitalize on the newfound fame of the original Quattro thanks to the BBC's TV show _Ashes to Ashes_, Haynes has published the latest book on the Audi icon. Part of the firm's _Great Cars_ series, the book is said by AutoExpress to feature cool photography and a great layout.
* Full Story *


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Got this book for christmas.
Pretty nice!


----------

